# Coder/Medical Documentation Trainer - opening



## mmoroney (Nov 16, 2009)

SwedishAmerican Health System - Rockford, IL

Apply @ www.swedishamerican.org

Coder/Medical Documentation Trainer   

Category:     Professional/Technical 
Location:     Clinics 
Department:     MSO Coding and Compliance 
Shift:     Days 
Hours:     Monday - Friday; Daytime hours 


Description:
Audits charts for appropriate coding documentation practices. Maintains current knowledge of charge reporting and related CPT and ICD-9 systems. Provides regular education programs to physicians and other professional staff. Reviews inpatient, surgery center and outpatient records and assigns appropriate CPT and ICD9 diagnosis and procedural codes representing services performed. Provides feedback and information to providers ensuring adherence with compliance guidelines and expedited reimbursement. *cb


Education:
Current Certified Coding Specialist (CCS) or Certified Procedural Coder (CPC) or equivalent.


Experience:
At least two years of CPT, ICD-9 coding systems and chart auditing experience. Experience preferred in educating physicians regarding coding, charting and other relevant processes, in an individual and group setting. Knowledge of medical terminology and anatomy and ancillary tests/procedures. 

***If you do not have the experience apply anyway!***


----------

